# Using a Table Saw to Cut out a Panel?



## hauki (Jan 1, 2010)

I am making a small rad cover. The face is a single piece of 5/8 inch birch plywood that is 32"x28". I have a sheet of stamped metal 24"x20" to insert, leaving a 4" perimeter. I was going to drill out the four corners and use a jig saw, or else use a skilsaw to cut the light out of the plywood and then router out a narrow rabbet on the backside to hold the metal. However, I understand that a table saw can be used to cut the light out and achieve a more precise cut. Can someone tell me how to do this?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

You set the fence for the width of your rails and
mark the fence with the start and stop of the
blade.

I have found the hand held saw is much easier to 
deal with, in fact I have a cordless trim saw
that is just about perfect.

Clamp a guide board on and you can see
the blade cutting the line. You will need to
finish the cut with a hand saw.

You have to lower the panel onto the table saw
while it is running and keep it square against
the fence at the same time. I think I remember
someone raising the blade after the panel was
on the table. Just don't seem safe to me?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't know your skill level but*

from the question itself it implies not a lot of experience on the TS. *Here's how I would do it:* Set your fence to the 4" perimeter. Turn your work face down on the saw table after drilling the corner holes with an 1/8" drill. Attach some cleats to the sides perimeter within the 4" border on the back side out of 1 x 2" on the verticals to use as handles when you raise the blade into the work with the power on.
Practice if you need to to get the feel. Make sure to stay away from the corners so you don't saw into the good side beyond your 4". You might make reference marks on the fence to show where the radius of the blade at the back and front stops. A scrap will show you where this point is. 
This is tricky and requires a certain level of skill which you may not feel comfortable doing, then do not attempt it. Just jig saw the entire rectangle out and sand down to a line for a finished surface. Another way is to cut 1/16" oversize and trim the interior with an 1/16" strip glued on for a finished surface. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume that the "piece of metal" that you are going to insert is the grill. Would it also be correct to assume that this grill has a flange all around the outside that will rest on the outside of the frame?

If so then having an extremely accurate cut is moot. The flange will cover the small variations in the cut.

If this is true then just about any method of making the cut is acceptable. I would personally use the circular saw.

George


----------

